# Income Tax Software For Canada



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, tax season is upon us and we have no choice but to file our returns. If you are in Canada, to do your taxes for free, you either do it manually, the pen, paper, and calculator way, or you purchase income tax software, or you really get evil and get your hands on free pirated software(not something I endorse or promote). Many of these income tax software companies charge yearly fees and you have to keep buying their software. If you prepare returns for annual income over $25000, it does not count towards the total returns allowed and you may be able to file for free with the online companies Quicktax and Ufile.

However, there are better options, especially if your income exceeds $25000. There is software out there for free, no strings attached. I checked it out. It is legitmate, cra approved, up to 20 returns, and you can file via netfile like the expensive software. It has been around for a while, no scam.
http://www.studiotax.com/en/main.htm

If you would rather pay, why keep paying yearly for software when you can pay a one time fee and update free every year. Another commercial program, Genutax lets you do this.
http://www.genutax.ca/

Just so mods are aware, I don't make the above software, am not a spammer, and it does not really matter to me whether people choose to use these or not. I was researching cheaper ways to complete taxes for my friends and I and I came across this information, so I thought that I would share.
__________________


----------

